
Crossing The PhoneGap For Multiplatform Mobile Applications - r11t
http://deadprogrammersociety.blogspot.com/2010/01/crossing-phonegap-for-multiplatform.html
======
z8000
Blogspam. Blah blah, "I didn't pay attention initially", blah blah, "here's a
condensed version of their site", blah blah. Just link to the original site
then if you have nothing to offer.

~~~
deadprogram
Actually, in my post I explain things not available elsewhere, such as how to
actually get setup for PhoneGap multiplatform development using git
submodules. Hence the name of the post.

If you are referring to my narrative writing style, sorry if you do not like
it. I also like to credit my sources, so sorry if that seems like spam to you.

